# This was supposed to be simple.



## Kismet (May 31, 2012)

Fine. Old guy rehabbing a couple of tinboats. One a 12, the other a 14. Generally, things are going along ok. 

Turns out, one of the two lakes (relatively) nearby is an electric only. Fine.

Ordered a 30lb MinnKota from WalMart online, and went down to the store to get a dc battery to put on the 12ftr. Fine.

Talked with the guy, came home with a 24dc-6, only to find the motor had been delivered. Fine.

Read instructions (remember, I'm old. I now READ instructions,) motor stuff says 105 amp battery, but the guy at store say the 24dc (which has 75 amp)is good. Search here and online, says the difference is that I'll exhaust the 24 dc quicker and will substantially shorten battery life. Others say "no." Fine.

Then, the motor guide says I should have a fused line to positive terminal, and a case. Fine. 

(sighhhhh)

So, this morning, I'll take another 50 mile round trip to WalMart, swap the batteries, get a case. 

What kind of inline fusing should I get? 50 amp? 

You know, if either the online motor description, or the guy at the store had mentioned it, this whole business would have been much less hassle.

While I'm on my way down there, what else am I missing?  

I'm beginning to think this whole business is 

not fine. :|


----------



## RivRunR (May 31, 2012)

I feel your pain...I can't get anything much locally and have to either drive a long way or order online...
You'll want a circuit breaker for the TM within 7" of the battery, and the instructions should have the amps listed...but if not, you're probably safe with a 50A breaker on a 30# TM, depending on the length of wire run.
The only other thing I can think of is that you'll need is a way to connect the TM to the battery somehow, so unless you're using clips, you'll need ring terminals for a direct-to-battery connection, or a TM plug assembly + ring terminals. Oh, and heat shrink for those too.


----------



## Gramps50 (May 31, 2012)

Bow or Stern might need some marine wire probably 8 awg

For the circuit breaker I would get the manual reset one not the Automatic

BTW there's nothing wrong with getting old, what the others don't realize is that they too will be old someday like us. :LOL2:


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 31, 2012)

If I were you.... I would go fishing and take the walmart trip later. I didn't use a fuse on mine for months while doing other things to the boat. I would hook everything up as best you can and use it for a bit. As far as what fuse to get, I purchased an auto reset breaker from an eBay seller who sold them for golf carts/electric wheelchairs. They also carry them at most auto part stores. I have three batteries in my 36v setup 2 105amp series 27s and one of the ones you got. I had it on hand and didn't want to spend another $100 on a battery. It works great.

Seriously, go fishing. Take the 50 mile walmart trip when ya need socks or groceries or something! :mrgreen:

Here is a link to the circuit breaker I have.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Metal-Auto-Reset-Circuit-Breaker-50AMP-W-Bracket-/230584470630?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item35afe7cc66&vxp=mtr


----------



## wihil (May 31, 2012)

Be aware that Walmart *at least by me* changed their policy on batteries - I fought with the dept and then the store assistant manager about swapping out a DC24 I picked up the week before (never used, still had the plastic protectors on the terminals) with receipt. They refused to take it back, said it was Walmart policy. 

Horsepucky. Keep on 'em - they will give in. :evil: 

That's the LAST battery I ever buy from Walmart. I'll spend every dime I can at Fleet Farm before those suckers at Maomart get another cent from me.

my $.02


----------



## Kismet (May 31, 2012)

wihil said:


> Be aware that Walmart *at least by me* changed their policy on batteries - I fought with the dept and then the store assistant manager about swapping out a DC24 I picked up the week before (never used, still had the plastic protectors on the terminals) with receipt. They refused to take it back, said it was Walmart policy.
> 
> Horsepucky. Keep on 'em - they will give in. :evil:
> 
> ...




That won't be a problem here; I checked. They emphasized that they would honor the 12 month warranty and I should bring the (replaced) battery in if I had any problems down the road. Ended up with a 24 with 101 amps and a case. Since no fuse was handy there, I'm going to ignore it, since battery surging has never been an issue on any of the old cycles and my cars. This system isn't generating power, it is draining it.

Thanks for your cautionary tale.


----------



## jeko1958 (May 31, 2012)

The reason for the circuit breaker is to protect the TM armature from burning up the windings if it gets tangled up in line or weeds. I use a 50 amp on my Minn Kota 55 lb TM. They say use a 60 amp for mine, but less is safer on a circuit breaker, and my motor pulls about 40 amps at full speed.


----------



## Kismet (May 31, 2012)

_



Here is a link to the circuit breaker I have.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Metal-Auto- ... 66&vxp=mtr

The reason for the circuit breaker is to protect the TM armature from burning up the windings if it gets tangled up in line or weeds. I use a 50 amp on my Minn Kota 55 lb TM.

Click to expand...

_

OK, I ordered one. Thank you, both, for your help, I appreciate it.


----------



## Deadmeat (Jun 1, 2012)

Can't help you with the battery issue but as for getting old, like we say in the morgue, "Getting old is (fill in the blank), but it sure beats the alternative."


----------



## overboard (Jun 1, 2012)

Deadmeat said:


> Can't help you with the battery issue but as for getting old, like we say in the morgue, "Getting old is (fill in the blank), but it sure beats the alternative."


X2!!!! "NOTHING" seems to be simple anymore. even things that were always readily available seem to be hard to find. 
If it weren't for this darn contraption, (the computer), I'd still be looking for things that I need, or would have to spend $8 to $10 (or more) worth of gas to get a $1.85 item.

as for the battery;don't you just love that "CUSTOMER SERVICE" is alive and well! 
maby the reason for policies changing, is because some people just aren't too honest. was told a story about 2 broken poles that were returned at Cabelas. they had pictures, on surveillance cameras, of them getting out of the truck, standing on the poles, and breaking them. they then brought them into the store to get a refund. DUH!!!!! not too bright either!


----------



## nlester (Jun 8, 2012)

The last time I browse the Minn Kota site, I believe it said that a 40 amp breaker was adequate for a 30# motor. 

I am an advocate of a manually resettable breaker. I ran for 3 years without a breaker but now I have one on my new motor after i fried the insulation off every piece of wire in my old motor.


----------



## Bob Landry (Jun 8, 2012)

jeko1958 said:


> The reason for the circuit breaker is to protect the TM armature from burning up the windings if it gets tangled up in line or weeds. I use a 50 amp on my Minn Kota 55 lb TM. They say use a 60 amp for mine, but less is safer on a circuit breaker, and my motor pulls about 40 amps at full speed.



The purpose of a fuse or circuit breaker is to protect the wire, not the device it's feeding, which is why it's supposed to be within 7" of the power source, in this case, the battery.. Regarding wire size, my MotorGuide installation instructions say to use 6ga and a 50A breaker without reference to motor size. The OP would do well to call the Manufacturers tech line to find out what size breaker he needs as they are all not alike. That said, I would use 6ga regardless, and make sure it's AWG gauge, not SAE. Also, tinned wire is more corrosion resistant even in fresh water, but a lot of people use the standard stuff.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 8, 2012)

Bob Landry said:


> jeko1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The reason for the circuit breaker is to protect the TM armature from burning up the windings if it gets tangled up in line or weeds. I use a 50 amp on my Minn Kota 55 lb TM. They say use a 60 amp for mine, but less is safer on a circuit breaker, and my motor pulls about 40 amps at full speed.
> ...




Thank you, Bob.


----------

